# I want to throw the most awesome party ever...need ideas!



## Napoleptic (Oct 29, 2010)

So, my 30th birthday is coming up, and I want to do something big to celebrate! Only thing is, I'm crap at throwing parties, and I really can't come up with anything else. What can I do that's fun and memorable?


----------



## Orion (Jan 25, 2011)

More people will come if you say you are having punch and pie.

Find a local band to play. Cook something somewhat different, buddy and I are roasting a pig for his 30th, year before we deep fried some turkeys. 

-Keg of cheap beer, some bottles of good beer for those with taste.
-Everyone loves upside margaritas
-Keep the TV turned off, it sucks people in and kills the party.
-If no band, take some time to get a playlist going, work with friends to make sure it flows, and make sure no one changes away from that playlist cause they are drunk and really want to hear this one song.
-Everyone loves to cannonball a bum jug of carlo rossi.
-Tweak with lighting at your own risk, personally I am against because it appears as if the host is trying too hard.
-If it going to be cool outside, a firepit is a must.
-for a party, cupcakes are better than a cake.
-deck of cards, a game of ‘Kings’ can get a party going, by getting everyone boozed up and comfortable.


----------



## Monkey Fritz (Apr 23, 2010)

Orion said:


> -Keg of cheap beer, some bottles of good beer for those with taste.



How about a keg of good beer and only invite people with good taste?


----------



## Thrifty Walrus (Jul 8, 2010)

Costume party, it's easy, you yourself don't have to do much, and it's loads of fun!


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Alright,

The first thing you need to do is get access to an airplane hanger. You can probably rent it out for 500 bucks.

Then you need to get a permit for the party, and pay some off duty cops to be there, say another 500 bucks.

You start advertising with the radio stations, saying "FREE BEER," and various competitions with 100 dollars cash prize each. 

Now, what you want to do is charge 5-10 bucks to get in. In order to make money, you will need 1-2 thousand people, which shouldn't be difficult

You will need 50-100 kegs. In bulk, you will make money if you charge 5-10 bucks to get in.

The competitions, you can have like some kind of freestyle battle, a comedy battle, a dance off, breakdancing, etc..

This way you ensure getting a lot of people coming.

Hopefully you spend 2-3 grand, and end up bringing in double that.

So have a kickin 30 birthday party, and make a a few grand.

Viable option?


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

A theme is always a good place to start!


----------



## Tony Stewart (Mar 18, 2011)

I love throwing parties! I've thrown all types of parties from formals to raves. And one thing I've learned is there are no definite guide to parties. It ALL depends on your social circle. My best advice: think of the best party you went to within your social circle (one that everyone loved) and emulate it. If you can't think of one, I can still help you out.

Pick a date.

First get a budget: How much are you willing to spend on the party? Do you want to get money back? Charge people?

Theme: It's your birthday! Do you want a theme? You want to figure this out before you move along...

Compose a guestlist: Biggest thing: How many people are showing up? If their is a theme, will they participate?

Next find a location: Use your guest-list and budget to determine the location. Can it comfortable hold my guest? Can I afford it? If it's a venue are they available on that date?

Entertainment: The most important part of the party. People go to parties to have fun. Easiest entertainment = music. What type of music is dependent on your friends. Do they like to dance? Get a dj Are they more of a chill and talk crowd? Hire a pianist.

At the party you should hire someone or pick a friend to be the host, since it is your birthday you should not be burdened with that task.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Last year, I took 6 of my closest friends skydiving, and then we drank ourselves silly (a shitload of people joined us at that point...too chicken for the skydiving I see!) And then we met at the beach for skinny dipping and bonfires.

Except for the skydiving, it wasn't really planned. The best parties never are. 

Oh maybe have a kinkfest...drive out to some isolated place and experiment with each other. Orgies! Maybe try the sexual furry craze. (all dress up as animals/fictional characters and get it on...)

Not sure if your crowd would be up for that kind of thing though. ;D But it's more original then the same-old samesamesame house party, right?

Or party on a boat! That's always fun.


----------

